# VK - Saber, ESPION Infinite, Breeze 2, HiFlask & More



## Gizmo (29/6/18)

New Arrivals:
iJoy Saber 100 Kit
Joyetech ESPION Infinite Kit
Sense Herakles 3 Black
Sense V-Jet Coils
Aspire Breeze 2 AIO Kit
Aspire U-Tech Coils
Geek Vape Flask Liquid Dispenser
Wismec HiFlask Kit

Restocks:
Vandy Vape Revolver
Pilot Vape 7-in-1 Coils
Poil Vape Tournament Coils
Smok Prince Stick Black
Demon Killer Flame Ni80 Coils
Engine 2 RTA Black
Vaporesso GT Mesh Coils

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------



## Gizmo (29/6/18)

Also landed 

Smoant Charon Mini







Vaporesso Armor Pro Kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/18)

Vaporesso Armor Pro looks very nice @Gizmo !


----------



## Smoky Jordan (29/6/18)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 137033
> View attachment 137034
> View attachment 137035
> 
> ...


Hi @Gizmo 
Is any of your new stock at Stoneridge yet?
Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Gizmo
> Is any of your new stock at Stoneridge yet?
> Thanks



Unfotunately not, it arrived late after the collection time for stores yesterday, they should have it early next week


----------



## Smoky Jordan (30/6/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Unfotunately not, it arrived late after the collection time for stores yesterday, they should have it early next week


Cool... Thanks


----------

